# Leberkonzentrat herstellen?



## fish_hunter (21. März 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

da beim Brassenangeln immer eine Menge Leberkonzentrat gebraucht wird und das Zeug beim Fachhändler super teuer ist, mochte ich gerne selber ein Leberkonzentrat herstellen.


Dazu meine Frage:weiß jemand wie Leberkonzentrat hergestellt wird?

Oder kennt jemand eine günstige Alternative zum Fachhändler?

Gruß Fish_Hunter


----------



## Franky (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Darf ich da mal 'ne vielleicht "doofe" Frage zu stellen?
Warum nicht frische Leber vom Metzger nicht durch den Wolf drehen bzw. mit dem Zauberstab zu einer Farce verarbeiten und dem Futter untermischen? Davon ab, dass ich die Leber lieber dünn geschnitten vom Grill mit Zwieblis mag... :q:q:q


----------



## Philla (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass ich die Leber lieber dünn geschnitten vom Grill mit Zwieblis mag... :q:q:q


 
ohja :l


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*



fish_hunter schrieb:


> Oder kennt jemand eine günstige Alternative zum Fachhändler?
> 
> Gruß Fish_Hunter



Muss es Konzentrat sein? Schonmal Lebertran getestet, den bekommst du recht günstig (~7€ pro Liter)


----------



## Franky (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Ich will nix vorwegnehmen, aber ich meine zu wissen, dass Lebertran gereinigt und für den menschlichen Verzehr entsprechend "veredelt" ist. Ich vermute mal, dass genau DAS den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied in Punkto "Lockfunktion" (um nicht Gestank zu sagen :q) ausmacht...
Nichtsdestotrotz erzeugt das Zeugs eine MEGA-Ölwolke....


----------



## fish_hunter (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Lebertran habe ich noch nicht getestet. Vielleicht kann man auch Mega Leber von Zammataro mit  lebertran strecken.


----------



## Knispel (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*



Franky schrieb:


> Ich will nix vorwegnehmen, aber ich meine zu wissen, dass Lebertran gereinigt und für den menschlichen Verzehr entsprechend "veredelt" ist. Ich vermute mal, dass genau DAS den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied in Punkto "Lockfunktion" (um nicht Gestank zu sagen :q) ausmacht...
> Nichtsdestotrotz erzeugt das Zeugs eine MEGA-Ölwolke....


 
Und ich musste vor 55 Jahren immer die unveredelte Version schlucken :c


----------



## Franky (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

@ Rainer: die neue (falls es denn vor 55 Jahren anders war) schmeckt genauso beschissen.... :q:q:q


----------



## FisherMan66 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Frag mal bei den Jungens vom Fleischergewerbe (Fleischereinkauf oder Gewürzhandel) nach. Da müsste es so etwas geben.
Kann aber auch sein, dass das Zeug nur dem Reagenzglas entsprungen ist.

Muß aber ehrlich zugeben, dass mir die Leber / Zwiebel Variante vom Grill auch besser gefällt


----------



## Slick (22. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Schonmal das probiert?

http://www.ebay.de/itm/270619741236

da sollen Makrele,Hering,Dorsche usw. drin sein.
Haltbarkeit 6 Monate laut Hersteller/Verkäufer.

Ich hab mir 5l gekauft.Es riecht jedenfalls fischig.

Grüße


----------



## fish_hunter (23. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*



Slick schrieb:


> Schonmal das probiert?
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/270619741236
> 
> ...


 

Und? hat es etwas gebracht?


----------



## Slick (23. März 2012)

*AW: Leberkonzentrat herstellen?*

Ich angle meist mit fischigem(Sardinenöl) Futter.Ich habe mit fischigem Futter mehr Erfolge als mit süß oder herb,egal auf was Rotauge,Brasse,Karpfen.

Die 5 l habe ich mir erst vor einer Woche gekauft,aber riechen tut es schon mal sehr intensiv nach Salzwasserfischen.Es wird jedenfalls der Bringer.#6

Du kannst dir ja mal 1l bestellen und testen.


Grüße


----------

